# Bekam jemand Mahnbescheid vom Gericht(DWML!!)



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Hab die 2.Mahnung vom DWML bekommen. Und nach anderen Geschädigten werde ich demnächst warscheinlich eine Warnung vom Inkasso bekommen.
Aber was dann?
Bald ist Ferien und fahre weg. Hat diese Firma schon ein Inkassoverbot bekommen? Kann diese Firma Antrag beim Gericht stellen?
Heute (musste) ich bezahlen. :roll: 

Danke


----------



## neward (6 Juni 2004)

> Aber was dann?

Nach der "Warnung vom Inkasso"? Evt. der Mahnbescheid.
Was ist das / Wie funktioniert das? Näheres siehe http://php.buergercenter.nrw.de/lettershop/download/78/Mahnbescheid.pdf .

> Bald ist Ferien und fahre weg.

Kann ein Problem sein bzgl. der nur 14-tägigen Widerspruchsfrist gegen einen Mahnbescheid.
Was da vorsichtshalber zu tun ist? Am besten bei Verbraucherzentrale, Anwalt oder Amtsgericht nachfragen. Soviel ich weis, ist bei Fristversäumnis zwar ein "Antrag auf Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" möglich. Ob "Ferien" dabei aber als Begründung akzeptiert wird, ist - glaube ich - fraglich. Daher am besten vorsichtshalber bei den genannten Stellen erkundigen.

> Kann diese Firma Antrag beim Gericht stellen?

Natürlich: Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid oder Klage.

> Heute (musste) ich bezahlen.

Hast du ?


----------



## Dino (7 Juni 2004)

Ferien oder sagen wir lieber Abwesenheit wegen Urlaub ist ein Grund für die "Einsetzung in den vorherigen Stand". Es muss allerdings plausibel belegt werden, dass man abwesend war und dadurch keine Kenntnis vom Vorgang nehmen konnte. Man sollte also schon z.B. Hotelquittungen, Flugtickets o.ä. parat haben.
Auf jeden Fall wird niemandem zugemutet, dass er auf seinen Urlaub verzichtet, nur weil er mit irgendeiner Firma im Clinch liegt und möglicherweise mit einem Mahnbescheid rechnen muss.


----------



## Schillers Räuber (7 Juni 2004)

Ich habe jetzt eine Zahlungsaufforderung von "Nesa Inkasso" bekommen. Damit wird nur mit neuem Gewand die alte Masche betrieben: viele Rechnungen schreiben und hoffen, dass einige bezahlen. Die Inkassogebühren sind rein fiktiv. Eine Strohfirma schickt die Bescheide raus, ein externes Büro würde doch nur Verlust bedeuten! 

Weiteres hier: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1509-288.html


----------



## Schillers Räuber (7 Juni 2004)

Noch etwas zur Ergänzung: man sollte denen nicht zuviel der Ehre zukommen lassen: unter der www.pzdinfo.de steht die besagte Anschrift im Vereinigten Königreich, als Telefon- Nr. eine 0180 Nr. !


----------



## neward (10 Juni 2004)

*Recht* hast du, Dino!

Urlaub wird offensichtlich als Grund bei einem "Antrag auf Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" doch akzeptiert. Der Antrag muss allerdings innerhalb einer Frist von 1 Woche (bei Straf- und Bußgeldverfahren), von 2 Wochen (bei Zivilsachen) bzw. von 4 Wochen (bei Steuerangelegenheiten) nach dem Wiederkommen gestellt werden.

Außerdem gilt:

1) Musste man damit rechnen, dass der Mahnbescheid in gerade diesen 2, 3, 4... Wochen des Urlaubs kommen wird, z.B. weil er für diese Zeit angekündigt oder wahrscheinlich war, dann wird Urlaub als Grund nicht anerkannt. Vielmehr *muss* man dafür sorgen, dass einem
- entweder solche Dinge zeitnah nachgeschickt werden, damit man fristgerecht reagieren kann, 
- oder dass ein bevollmächtigter Vertreter vor Ort vorhanden ist, der fristwahrend handeln kann.
- Oder man kann der zuständigen Stelle seine Urlaubszeit vorsorglich mitteilen. Dafür sollte man sich aber GENAU erkundigen, welche Stelle tatsächlich zuständig ist. Für ganz NRW gibt es beispielsweise nur 2 für Mahnbescheide zentral zuständige Amtsgerichte: Euskirchen und Hagen.

2) Dauert die geplante Abwesenheit länger als 6 Wochen, so ist man generell dazu verpflichtet, eine der drei Möglichkeiten zu wählen - zumindest im Steuerrecht. Ob das im Zivilrecht genauso ist, habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht herausgefunden.

Quelle: Google-Suche "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand"


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Hallo habe jetzt auch so ein schönes schreiben von der Nesa Inkasso bekommen die wollen jetz 120 euro von mir muß ich jetzt da wieder einspruch einlegen wie soll ich mich verhalten?
Vielen Dank schon Mal


----------



## sascha (10 Juni 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

*Nesa Inkasso GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, bloß nicht bezahlen die Inkasso Firma ist bekannt, neue Namen alte [], die Kosten sind durch ein Dialer entstanden, der die Adresse rausrückte, wahrscheinlich 100.000 Betroffene, bekannt unter hanseatik-Dialer, mit der Firma Hanseat, Abrechnungs System, 
Einspruch einlegen http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

und Abschicken, Anzeige nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!!
Mfg frank :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## virenscanner (10 Juni 2004)

> ...Dialer entstanden, der die Adresse rausrückte...


Dialer "rücken" keine Adresse raus: Ein Dialer wählt eine Nummer, wobei oft die Nummer des anrufenden Anschlusses an den angerufenen Anschluss übertragen wird. Zu dieser Nummer des anrufenden Anschlusses wird dann ggfls. die zugehörige Adresse "ermittelt".


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo heißt das ich muß jetzt bei der Nesa Inkasso auch einen Einspruch einlegen? weiß jemand wie das dann weiter geht wenn ich das jetzt nicht bezahle ?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Nesa Inkasso*

Habe heute auch eine Inkassoforderung bekommen,soll jetzt 119,18 Euro überweisen.werde ich aber nicht tun.Vieleicht soll ich denen mal eine Rechnung schicken habe ja schließlich auch Auslagen wege denen.
Werde noch heute zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige gegen Digital Web Media Limited erstatten.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Nesa Inkasso GmbH*

Hallo Leute,

habe heute auch eine Inkassoforderung von der Nesa über EUR 118,90 bekommen. Weiß überhaupt nicht wofür und eine Rechnung von der D.W.M. Ltd. UK habe ich auch nicht gesehen.
Werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen u. zur Polizei gehen.
Übrigens ist die Nesa Inkasso Gmbh noch nicht einmal beim Amtsgericht in Hamburg eingetragen u. aus diesem Grunde auch niemals als Inkassounternehmen zugelassen!!
Einfach []!!

 :evil:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort gelöscht]*


----------



## assolino (16 Juni 2004)

*DWML / Nesa Inkasso / Dresdner Bank*

Nesa Inkasso treibt die (.......-)Kosten für DWML jetzt über ein Konto bei der Dresdner Bank ein. 
Die Bänker sind bestimmt nicht informiert, für wen sie tätig werden. Vielleicht hilft die eine oder andere Mail von "Rechnungs-"Empfängern der DWML an die Dresdner den Bänkern auf die Sprünge und der Nesa zu einem neuen Konto.


----------

